# Rookie Home Audio Set Up



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright, I'll start off by saying I am still very new to Home Audio/Theater. I am looking to do a decent set up for my room (~10x12) and primarily use my PC as a source for my music.

Let's start with the source and go from there. I will be using my PC (Dell 700m Laptop) as my source of music. I currently am using my 3.5mm out from my PC to a "Y" RCA connector and then RCA's to my current mini system. Would it be worth it to upgrade to an audio card and use another means of sending the music to the receiver? If so any suggestions?

Now to the receiver... Even though I plan on running a 2.1 system I would like to get a 5.1/7.1 receiver, so I don't have to upgrade that after I am out of school when I would like to have a HT system. I have been looking at the Denon AVR-688 ($225). I think receiver selection is the least of my worries, but is there any thing I should be made aware of when selecting a receiver? I assume if it has all the inputs/outputs I am looking for and is producing the power I need at the correct impedance I should be okay... right?

Now to the front mains... I have been looking at the Polk Monitor 40's ($150/pair). I listened to them at my work a few days ago and, although the listening period was short, I was rather impressed by them. Anybody have any input on this?

To the sub... I really wanted to do a DIY plate amp/sub combo, but I am not sure if it is in my best interest. I have been checking out the Polk DSW Pro 500 ($250); 10" with 200rms. If I went DIY I would probably go with the Dayton 240w plate amp from parts express ($100) and a 10" or 12" Mach 5 Maw (~100), so I am not sure if it would be worth going this route considering the cost for either is about the same.

Now, I get this equipment shipped directly from the factory with all warranties (Polk is 5 years and Denon is 2, IIRC), so when making suggestions, please keep this in mind.

I would like any input, advice, criticism, or anything that could help me decide on what to do.

Cliffs:

Would this be a decent 2.1 setup?

Denon AVR-688
Polk Monitor 40's
Polk DSW Pro 500

I appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Listen to every speaker you can, even ones you can not afford then work your way back from them.I like reading the reviews in the magazine The Absolute Sound.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

For the price, just go ahead and step to a 5.1/7.1 receiver. If you pay attention to classifieds on the A/V forums you can get a good deal.

Here's the sub I have:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BIC-Acoustech-H...oryZ3275QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Paid $240 shipped. Just make them an offer of about $200 and they'll usually take it (noticed they raised shipping by $10, bummer). It gets a lot of good reviews, especially for it's price. More than fills up my 20x12 room and I never have the gain above halfway.


----------



## Sideshow (Mar 6, 2007)

I recommend you get one of the Dayton powered subs from Parts Express and devote the left-over budget to better speakers. In fact, save money everywhere you can to devote more to the speakers. If you don't need component video switching, I have a few different 5.1 receivers leftover from some of my clients that you I will sell you for really cheap. I just got a Marantz SR 5200 that you could have for like 100 bucks.

Anyways, those Dayton subs are AMAZING for the price, and that would leave you alot more money for better fronts, which is what will matter the most by far. Get better fronts with better bass response, and you can scale down the crossover point to the subwoofer, helping it to work a little less hard and sound even better.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Seeing that you're from Oregon... have you ever heard of Aperion? I'm running their entry level speakers and really like them.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Sideshow said:


> I just got a Marantz SR 5200 that you could have for like 100 bucks.


there's a receiver for ya. Now, forget the sub for the time being as well.

Dump everything else into the speakers. DIY it if you can.

Figure up a budget, let us know, and I'll throw you suggestions, both diy and premade..

Trust me, it's much cheaper/easier to upgrade the receiver at a later time if needed, then to buy better speakers.


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

IMO unless you spend $400-500+ most subs you will find at BB/Frys/CC/etc suck compared to a DIY, or pre-built "DIY" kinda sub.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

I may be reading into the initial post, but I believe the OP is getting Polk & Denon at employee purchase pricing; hence the reason he's leaning toward those brands.

-JP


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

I appreciate the responses guys, thanks!



drtool said:


> Listen to every speaker you can, even ones you can not afford then work your way back from them.I like reading the reviews in the magazine The Absolute Sound.


I'll have to do that. When I listed to the Monitor 40's, that was the only set I listened to. I guess listening to multiple set ups gives me a better idea for referencing. I'll have to check that magazine out... see what I can find.



bikinpunk said:


> For the price, just go ahead and step to a 5.1/7.1 receiver. If you pay attention to classifieds on the A/V forums you can get a good deal.
> 
> Here's the sub I have:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BIC-Acoustech-H...oryZ3275QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Paid $240 shipped. Just make them an offer of about $200 and they'll usually take it (noticed they raised shipping by $10, bummer). It gets a lot of good reviews, especially for it's price. More than fills up my 20x12 room and I never have the gain above halfway.


Yea, that's why I was set on the Denon AVR-5/688. I know receivers last a while, so I figured I would get an HT capable receiver for later on down the road.

It's funny you mention that sub, I was looking at the very same ebay listing a day or two ago. I am still debating on whether I want to go DIY or not. I will keep this in mind.



Sideshow said:


> I recommend you get one of the Dayton powered subs from Parts Express and devote the left-over budget to better speakers. In fact, save money everywhere you can to devote more to the speakers. If you don't need component video switching, I have a few different 5.1 receivers leftover from some of my clients that you I will sell you for really cheap. I just got a Marantz SR 5200 that you could have for like 100 bucks.
> 
> Anyways, those Dayton subs are AMAZING for the price, and that would leave you alot more money for better fronts, which is what will matter the most by far. Get better fronts with better bass response, and you can scale down the crossover point to the subwoofer, helping it to work a little less hard and sound even better.


I looked into the Daytons, but I can get something from Polk at a much better price. I still think I may go DIY for the sub.

I checked that Marantz out and it looks to be a nice receiver. Send me a PM with pics/pricing/refs and what not and I may consider. 



backwoods said:


> there's a receiver for ya. Now, forget the sub for the time being as well.
> 
> Dump everything else into the speakers. DIY it if you can.
> 
> ...


I would love to go DIY for both the fronts and sub, but I just can see how I can do something for $150 that can compete with the Polk Monitor 40's. I figure driver cost, crossover cost and cabinet cost would come close to or exceed the cost of the Polks. 

I would say around $500 is what I would like to spend. This includes the receiver, fronts (bookshelf) and sub/amp. Keep in mind I get Denon, Kef, and Polk products from the factory at least 50% off SRP. Although, Kef is a bit expensive. 

But you guys are right, to put as much money as I can into my fronts - everything I have read has said the same. 

So, lets say I can get a receiver for $100 and sub/amp for $200 (DIY), that leaves about $200 for the mains... any suggestions? I would like to go DIY for the mains, but honestly have no idea what to look for.



kknack said:


> IMO unless you spend $400-500+ most subs you will find at BB/Frys/CC/etc suck compared to a DIY, or pre-built "DIY" kinda sub.


Yea, I mean I can get the Polk stuff a bit over half off, which is why I am considering doing all of this now... I basically am going to loose my job (and accomodations) in a month due to an internship, so i would like to get anything I think I will want now.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

deadbeat son said:


> I may be reading into the initial post, but I believe the OP is getting Polk & Denon at employee purchase pricing; hence the reason he's leaning toward those brands.
> 
> -JP


Yes sir.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Also, keep in mind I am not looking for anything to blow me out of the water. I am still in school and am basically looking for a step up from my current mini system in my ~ 10'x12' room.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Get the Marantz receiver and then with what you have left get some good towers. If you are going to lose the job that gets you the discount get the best towers you can. If you get a good set of towers a sub won't be as necessary as if you went with small bookshelves.

You can add a sub later for under $200 with the Dayton RS series.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Arc said:


> Get the Marantz receiver and then with what you have left get some good towers. If you are going to lose the job that gets you the discount get the best towers you can. If you get a good set of towers a sub won't be as necessary as if you went with small bookshelves.
> 
> You can add a sub later for under $200 with the Dayton RS series.


I would do towers, but I have zero room for anything floor standing. I actually cannot fit the book shelves I'm looking at on my desk; I am going to have to build some sort of mounting bracket that can attach to my desk hutch. 

I also think I am going to go with the Denon AVR-688. I have read up about it and for the price I can get it for I think I am going to pull the trigger on that.

So, at this point I am only concerned with my fronts. Sub/amp can come later and I figure $200 for that (down the road).


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

So how much is left for the speakers? Around $300. There are TONS of DIY solutions for bookshelf style speakers in that bracket.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Arc said:


> So how much is left for the speakers? Around $300. There are TONS of DIY solutions for bookshelf style speakers in that bracket.


Eh, more like $200, I would like to do sub/amp sooner than later. I would definitely be interested in something DIY that could compete with the Polk's (remember these are $150 w/ 5 year warranty).


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, so, kind of an update/bump. I think I'll go with the Denon AVR-688 for a receiver. I would like to basically get your thoughts on a versus...

Dayton BR-1S vs. Polk Audio Monitor 40's

I know trying to select speakers is damn near impossible/stupid without having the opportunity to audition them, so I am basically going of anything you may expect or have heard. I am looking for something that can keep up with ~ 3-500 watts on a 12"-15" sub system (probably a Bash300 on a Dayton 12" HF). Anyways, the receiver puts out something like 85 watts per channel. Any ideas or suggestions? Would going another DIY route be better? Any suggestions? I would like to drop about $150-$250 (total: drivers, crossover, cabinet) on my fronts.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Arc said:


> So how much is left for the speakers? Around $300. There are TONS of DIY solutions for bookshelf style speakers in that bracket.


To expound on that tangent.......www.zaphaudio.com, pick and choose, all well regarded, and ****, its fun to get your hands dirty too.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

demon2091tb said:


> To expound on that tangent.......www.zaphaudio.com, pick and choose, all well regarded, and ****, its fun to get your hands dirty too.


Great link man, thanks! Would it be difficult for me to do this without ever having done a HA passive crossover? I mean, I look at the crossover schematics and I have no idea whats going on there. I think I want to DIY for the whole thing though, it would great feeling after I was done to crank and think that I did that.


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you still planning on using the "Y" cable to send the signal to your receiver? I would recommend getting some sort of external sound processor / DAC instead of using the laptop's sound card. foobar2000 has a mode that can stream music directly to your sound card with no PC processing. A simple external DAC or sound card would really do you a lot of good IMO. I have a dell latitude something-or-other as my work PC, and I am really disappointed in the sound. I bought a USB dac / headphone amp and there was a HUGE difference.

good luck.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

PScalfano said:


> Are you still planning on using the "Y" cable to send the signal to your receiver? I would recommend getting some sort of external sound processor / DAC instead of using the laptop's sound card. foobar2000 has a mode that can stream music directly to your sound card with no PC processing. A simple external DAC or sound card would really do you a lot of good IMO. I have a dell latitude something-or-other as my work PC, and I am really disappointed in the sound. I bought a USB dac / headphone amp and there was a HUGE difference.
> 
> good luck.


Alright, good to know. I was worried that going through all of these upgrades and leaving a simple 3.5 to RCA cable would be my limiting factor, and making this upgrade not worth my while. Anyways, do you have a link to the device you are using?

Any othe suggestions on a DIY bookshelf system? Or maybe breakdown a few options that are out there? Also, the level of experience I have is not quite up to par, but what about pairing up raw drivers with a premade passive crossover (i.e. one of the Daytons from PE) and then building a cabinet for them? I'm sure I can get costs to come down if I make my own cabinets, plus it's fun. What I am worried about is how to figure out driver matching, crossovers, and then what specs to build a cabinet to. Unfortunately, I am at work now, so after I get off I will post some links and ideas and maybe you guys can help me from there. I apprecriate all the help so far guys, thanks!


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Alright, good to know. I was worried that going through all of these upgrades and leaving a simple 3.5 to RCA cable would be my limiting factor, and making this upgrade not worth my while. Anyways, do you have a link to the device you are using?


Try this forum: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/

Those folks are headphone oriented, but you can still gain some good knowledge about using your PC as a source for audio.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

PScalfano said:


> Try this forum: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/
> 
> Those folks are headphone oriented, but you can still gain some good knowledge about using your PC as a source for audio.


I took a look at that site, thanks. So, if I am not mistaken, something like this (using the optical out) would give me what I am looking for correct? 

p.s. - I think my 'rents have a Dell desktop laying around that I can use solely as a digital music source for my stereo. That way I can clear off all of my media from my "everyday" laptop and free up some space (I am down to 500mb) on my PC.

So, assuming the above is correct, I have my connectivity (PC -> Receiver) and receiver selection issues behind me. Now, onto the fronts...

I would really like to go the DIY route, especially after exploring Zaph's web page. My biggest hurdle seems to be the crossover. I have never built a passive crossover from scratch and would not feel comfortable doing so. So, I can go with a finished crossover from Dayton - utilizing one that would accommodate my driver selections. I am having trouble trying to figure out the crossover points on the two-way crossovers. I know the tweeter will be crossed at, lets say 3000hz, but what is the low pass on the mid? I assume it is just a cross between the tweet and the mid without the bandpass on the mid. I guess that just confuses me a bit. Can anybody shed any light on the aforementioned topics? I should really be posting this on a HT/HA forum. I guess I just trust the crowd/responses here.


----------



## PScalfano (Dec 7, 2007)

That looks like it would work. I have not used that brand, but I have heard good things.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

PScalfano said:


> That looks like it would work. I have not used that brand, but I have heard good things.


Yea, I more or less threw up any sound card with an optical out as an example.


----------

